# House passes SCHIP!



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

House just passed SCHIP... 225-204

VETO!!!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bush is vetoing it anyways man that isnt good at all that it passed gonna hurt the shops in a bad way and my Cigar budget in a bad way :hn


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

snrscnr2003 said:


> Bush is vetoing it anyways man that isnt good at all that it passed gonna hurt the shops in a bad way and my Cigar budget in a bad way :hn


Bush can only Veto it if he gets enough people to back him on the Veto, afaik.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> Bush can only Veto it if he gets enough people to back him on the Veto, afaik.


The House voted pretty much along party lines (5 Rep and 10 Dems crossed over). Assuming the same in the Senate, Bush's veto will hold up.

Still doesn't look good once the Dems have the White House!

Jim


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Damit!!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I bust my arss at work every day, I pay my taxes, I try to raise my children right in a responsably manner, I don't steal or cheat, and there ain't to many things I enjoy in this life, so leave my G%@ DE&^!# cigars alone

sorry if I offended
-Rob-......damit


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

The veto power vested in the President by Article I, Section 7 of the Constitution
has proven to be an effective tool for the chief executive in his dealings with Congress.
Since the founding of the federal government in 1789, 36 of 43 Presidents have
exercised their veto authority a total of 2,553 times. Congress has overridden these
vetoes on 106 occasions (4.2%). Presidents have vetoed 81 appropriations bills, and
Congress has overridden 12 (14.8%) of these vetoes.

Passage by a two-thirds margin in both houses is required to override a veto before
the end of the Congress in which the veto is received. Although the Constitution states
that approval requires “two thirds of that House,” congressional procedure, tradition, and
judicial rulings have interpreted this requirement to mean two-thirds of those Members
present and voting, provided there is a quorum present. If a two-thirds vote is successful
in the originating house, that house informs the other of its decision to override the veto
by message. Neither house is under any constitutional, legal, or procedural obligation to
schedule an override vote. It is not unusual for Congress to make no effort to override the
veto if congressional leaders do not believe they have sufficient votes.


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Even if it goes threw with the 2/3rds Bush can still veto on Principle alone, by vetoing like this it has stoped bills in the passed.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Time to send a few more emails and make a few phone calls


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Aaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!! :tg


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:c:c:c:c:c
Read the sig.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

:sb:sb Hey I just herd that congress is trying to pass an additional tax for insurance agency's on spicy foods. Why because spicy foods can cause reflux,which can cause a stricture or esophagitis, or an erosive esophagus, or Barrett's esophagus which is a precursor to esophageal cancer which can lead to death. :sb:sb I sure am glad everyone is looking out for me.


----------



## southjerzgt (Jul 26, 2007)

this is so some politician can get money, nobody cares about kids, NOBODY CARED ABOUT ME thats why if i didnt have health insurance i would be paying 11,000 dollars for an infusion every 8 weeks and the government is definitly not gonna pay for it, its all about money its sick


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

that sux..........I guess I'll have to quit................NOT

why not add more TAX to fast food which is the cause of bad health for kids :2


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> The House voted pretty much along party lines (5 Rep and 10 Dems crossed over). Assuming the same in the Senate, Bush's veto will hold up.
> 
> Still doesn't look good once the Dems have the White House!
> 
> Jim


We have a long way to go before we can say the the Dems will have the White House.


----------

